

The reactor that survived the tsunami and its history - aurelianito
http://mdn.mainichi.jp/perspectives/pulse/news/20120319p2a00m0na020000c.html

======
dmethvin
> "Corporate ethics and compliance may be similar, but their cores are
> different," says Oshima from his home in Sendai. "From the perspective of
> corporate social responsibility, we cannot say that there is no need to
> question a company's actions just because they are not a crime under the
> law."

If only we could see those actions before they result in disaster. So many of
these decisions happen behind closed doors and the public can't see what
future risks are being assigned to them. Whether it's apps downloading a
user's entire address book in the name of "standard industry practice", pink
slime in a hamburger, or a dangerously constructed power plant, we don't get
the chance to participate in these decisions. Sunlight would really help.

~~~
breakyerself
Couldnt agree more. If only men like this were the norm instead of the very
rare exception we wouldn't have to worry about such things.

------
pasbesoin
I've observed similar attitudes and reactions in matters of security. The
advocate insisting we should and can do better is criticized -- perhaps
marginalized -- and uses up personal capital to get improvements in place.
Some time on, those measures prove decisive.

Unfortunately, as often as not, such efforts end up crippling if not
destroying the same person's career.

In part, this is due to a function -- I'd argue; not a side-effect -- of
corporations: To dilute and minimize personal legal culpability.

I use the words "legal" and "culpability" purposefully. I agree with the
attitude presented in the article: It does _not_ reduce personal
responsibility. (Nor, in my opinion, certain definitions of culpability.)

